# hand and body bars



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

my wife was in the mountains last weekend and found a hand and body bar at a store and it had a website which is below, she bought the bee bar ( select products and its the top one), I was just wondering if any of you know where can get the mold for the bar and the round tins for the bar? yep she wants me to try to make some, rub the bar in your hands and it works, she loves it.

http://www.honeyhousenaturals.com/


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

TWT: Funny thing, I looked for those same ones. I called her directly and she gave me the number to the supplier but the supplier will not make them for anyone else.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

that is because she has it trade marked. If you look at the larger pic of it you can see the "tm" on the design.

G3


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

these molds I found at Brushy Mountain are close but they are only 1oz, I was looking for a 2oz mold, they have the tins also, any more suggestion on sites that might have similar molds and tins. I dont have to have the exact ones they have in the site above but would like something close..


----------

